# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Prader-Willi-syndroom - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Het Prader-Willi-syndroom is een complexe genetische stoornis die zich uit in spierslapte, vertraagde geestelijke ontwikkeling, kleine geslachtsorganen en vetzucht. Het syndroom is zeldzaam.

*Oorzaken*
In de meeste gevallen ontstaat het Prader-Willi-syndroom doordat een stukje informatie ontbreekt in het genetisch materiaal, in chromosoom 15. Deze afwijking in het genetisch materiaal treedt meestal spontaan op tijdens de vorming van de zaadcellen. Soms ontstaat de fout in de eicel of tijdens of na de bevruchting. In al deze gevallen is er bij een volgende zwangerschap geen verhoogde kans om weer een kind met het Prader-Willi-syndroom te krijgen. Bij een heel klein percentage, namelijk in 5 procent of minder van de gevallen, komt de fout door een genetische mutatie bij de vader, zonder dat deze zich bij hem heeft geopenbaard. In deze gevallen is er bij iedere zwangerschap 50 procent kans dat het kind aan het syndroom lijdt.

*Verschijnselen*
Mensen met dit syndroom blijven klein en hebben slappe spieren (lage spiertonus). Het grootste probleem is een chronisch hongergevoel, waardoor zij overmatig veel eten en zwaarlijvig worden. Pasgeborenen hebben soms moeite met slikken, zodat gedurende een aantal dagen of weken kunstmatige voeding nodig kan zijn. De baby's zijn klein en slap en bij jongetjes zijn de testikels niet ingedaald (niet zichtbaar). Als de baby's opgroeien, blijft hun motorische ontwikkeling achter. Ook zijn er skeletafwijkingen: de armen hebben niet de normale kromming maar zijn recht. Daarnaast worden ze toenemend zwaarlijvig. Bij het verder opgroeien valt op dat de geestelijke ontwikkeling achterblijft. Het IQ wordt vrijwel nooit hoger dan 80. Ook blijven de handen en voeten heel klein. De extreme dikheid kan leiden tot diabetes mellitus (suikerziekte). Patiëntjes met Prader-Willi zijn doorgaans vriendelijke, gezellige kinderen in een gezin.

*Diagnose*
De diagnose wordt vooral gesteld aan de hand van genetisch onderzoek, een EEG (elektro-encefalogram) om de hersenactiviteit te meten, en bepaling van de bloedglucosespiegel om diabetes mellitus uit te sluiten. Een arts kan u meer vertellen over de onderzoeken die nodig zijn.

*Behandeling*
Behandeling is niet mogelijk. Het belangrijkste probleem, de abnormale eetlust, is helaas niet met eetlustremmers te bestrijden. De meeste patiënten moeten hun leven lang een caloriearm dieet volgen. Ouders moeten ervoor zorgen dat zij niet makkelijk bij eten kunnen komen. Het kan nodig zijn de keuken, de provisiekast en de koelkast op slot te doen.

*Erfelijkheid als risicofactor*
Het Prader-Willi-syndroom is een 'sporadische' ziekte, wat wil zeggen dat het niet volgens een specifiek erfelijkheidspatroon voorkomt. De verschijnselen openbaren zich bij tweederde van de mensen die drager zijn van afwijkende genen. Als een van uw kinderen het Prader-Willi-syndroom heeft, is het risico bij een volgende kind niet groter dan bij elk willekeurig ander kind. Alleen in zeer zeldzame gevallen (zie oorzaken) is een erfelijke afwijking bij de vader de oorzaak. In die gevallen is er bij ieder kind vijftig procent kans dat de afwijking optreedt.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

